# 2010 f350 death shake



## beam (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a 2010 f350 crew cab duel rear wheels and when you hit a bump the whole truck shakes vilaintly until you slow down or stop tire pressure checked out only has 31000 miles on it any ideas


----------



## Kwing1120 (Aug 13, 2011)

I had a Jeep Cherokee that would do this and it was the tires. they had worn funny. it scared the crap out of me when it happened the first time.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Kwing1120;1395653 said:


> I had a Jeep Cherokee that would do this and it was the tires. they had worn funny. it scared the crap out of me when it happened the first time.


You too huh. I Had a Grand Cherokee do it to me as well. Gives a whole new meaning to "scaring the living F**k out of ya". It was the tires as well.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Pm 1olddogg he had the same thing on the same truck.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I dont know about the Ford trucks, but when I used to work on the jeeps, the trac bar had a ball and socket joint on one end that would wear out like a ball joint does and if you hit a bump just right, you would get death steer ( lost count of how many i replaced on customers vehicles). I would check into a trac bar (or something like that) on the super duty. All its job in life is to hold the axle in the same place. There would be a mount on the axle and on the frame of the truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jack up the front end, and wiggle both tires,,,,side to side and up and down. sounds like something is loose. then i would take a pry bar to every joint under the front end. and see if you have any play.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Track Bar.Track Bar.Track Bar.Track Bar.Track Bar.Track Bar.Track Bar.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

you think the track bar is what he should look into locker???
you might be getting at something huh???? lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

beam;1395627 said:


> I have a 2010 f350 crew cab duel rear wheels and when you hit a bump the whole truck shakes vilaintly until you slow down or stop tire pressure checked out only has 31000 miles on it any ideas





R&R Yard Design;1395705 said:


> Pm 1olddogg he had the same thing on the same truck.


like this?


----------



## topdog1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Check the king pins and ball joints had a 450 that did this also


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

no kingpins in a F350


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1396185 said:


> like this?


Holy truck seizure batman!!! Did anything fall off lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

nope, just a few dollars from my pockets


----------



## beam (Jan 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1396241 said:


> nope, just a few dollars from my pockets


yep wtf did the dealer say that is what mine is doing when i hit a bump call it the death shake lol


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Check all front end components for play, especially shocks and tires. I got it twice in my Dodge and it was bad tires than a bad shock that caused it. It is downright scary, especially with a trailer behind you on the highway at 70MPH. Good luck tracking it down.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Why not have the dealer fix it? Out of warranty on a 2010 already?


----------



## beam (Jan 24, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1397524 said:


> Why not have the dealer fix it? Out of warranty on a 2010 already?


2 weeks for appt almost parked it in their sevrvice bay here it is :realmad:


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

We've had that problem on a few trucks, 09 and 10. Steering stabilizer shock was bad.

If you get a new one, unbolt one end of the old one and move it back and forth, you'll be able to tell the difference from new to old.

It's really a quick and easy fix - and if you don't mind aftermarket parts, they're less than 50 bucks, Fords is a touch more. Better than waiting two weeks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My problem was the tires, they tried everthing
To fix the issue, we split the cost, I had 32000 miles


----------



## sailorman3 (Dec 1, 2011)

I had and am still having the exact same thing happen with my 09 F250. Twice at the dealer and they couldn't find anything and the last time they charged me for the labour, even though its still under warranty. There is a Ford Techinical Bulltin out on the 08's but they still don't have a fix for it. My truck shook so much once today, that my plow controller and cell phone came off the dash and gear shifter.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I gotta get me one of those...


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

steering dampner has always fixed mine.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but a friend of mine has a 2010 F250. He's experiencing a death wobble after he hits a pothole, etc.
I already told him to check the tires and steering damper. 
He's putting it on a lift today to try to see if there’s slop anywhere else.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

I had a 2010 F250, I could get it to go into the death wobble every time. Hitting the same bump in a corner, like clockwork. Had a 04 Dodge 2500, same thing…. Track bar, track bar. ( bushings ) I replaced with poly never had an issue again, replacing the steering dampener is only a mask for the problem.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

scottr said:


> I had a 2010 F250, I could get it to go into the death wobble every time. Hitting the same bump in a corner, like clockwork. Had a 04 Dodge 2500, same thing…. Track bar, track bar. ( bushings ) I replaced with poly never had an issue again, replacing the steering dampener is only a mask for the problem.


Good info. He's got a friend with a hoist and they're going to look for bushing wear, etc today. 
I told him I'd ask to see what others did. 
I had a little wobble when I hit a pothole on my silverado this summer. Long story, but one tire, even though they all matched was older than the rest. It turned out to be that tire, even though it still had some life.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Agree with Scott. Track bar.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Keep in mind it’s not easy to “feel” the play in the bushings on the track bar. Another thing to add, as Soon as you put the truck on a hoist you have totally changed the geometry of the front end. The track bar bushings are not riding on another spot on the bolts, etc. you are essentially looking at it as if you caught air off a jump 😁


----------

